
The World Is Running Out of Fish Faster Than We Thought - endswapper
http://www.vice.com/read/global-fish-stocks-are-in-even-worse-shape-than-we-thought
======
dscul
My understanding was there are about 50 to 100 years left for large marine
fish excluding what it might be possible to farm. Not sure if this makes it
any shorter.

